# WiiJoshFolder: Gone for Good?



## Fjoora (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm sure many of you have noticed that Mayor Joshy has taken a hiatus, and lots of people have been worried if he'll ever come back.  I've seen him on his account being semi-negative towards the commenters who have been asking for another video journal.  My question is, "Has he even made an official announcement that he's stopping the video journals?"  I heard that he was also blocking people who asked or complained about it.  I have no doubt that people have been needy over these videos, but they got him thousands of new views and followers and made great videos.  Why would he be angry and why would he stop without telling anyone?  I'm just lost.


----------



## New Leaf (Mar 12, 2013)

He made no announcement.
I think he's stopped for good, and I'm glad. I think hes too arrogant to his viewers being nasty and even blocking people that asked.

Try watching some LinandKo videos, yes the most of their journals are recorded with a camcorder but once you get into it you hardly notice the difference!

Thanks.


----------



## BleenaRina (Mar 12, 2013)

He wrote on his Twitter sometime ago, that he's making videos for the next 7 days.


----------



## Yoni (Mar 12, 2013)

He tweeted last night that the Animal Crossing video journals are coming back shortly; he said he just needed a break from doing them.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 12, 2013)

New Leaf said:


> I think he's stopped for good, and I'm glad. I think hes too arrogant to his viewers being nasty and even blocking people that asked.



I could see why he'd be angry and want to block people nagging at him. He wanted to take a break from them and it sounds like he got bothered by some of his animal crossing viewers telling him to make more videos. To me the viewers are the ones being rude/nasty here, not Josh.

It's his channel and he has every right to make whatever kind of videos he wants to make. That doesn't make him arrogant or anything like that. If I were making videos on youtube and people were demanding me continue the series after I decided to take a break to recharge, continuing that series would no longer be fun for me: It'd be work and a chore. I'd be blocking people spamming my comments with "where's animal crossing?" too. While he seems to be continuing the series anyways, I likely would have stopped making videos for that series for quite a while regardless of how many viewers I had received for it. If playing a game is no longer fun for me, I am not going to play it. I know a lot of people like that, actually.

It bothers me more that people seem to think there's a problem with a youtuber stopping a series to take a breather from it and calling them rude or arrogant because they're blocking people who are hounding them about the series. |: I've seen the way people on youtube bother users about uploading videos from a certain series more often. If anyone's usually in the wrong its the people writing the comments.


----------



## New Leaf (Mar 12, 2013)

Demanding? People were only asking.
I'm not here to argue with people so no more replies from me. Thanks.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 12, 2013)

Going

"WHERE ARE THE ANIMAL CROSSING VIDEOS??!!?!?"
"UPLOAD MORE ANIMAL CROSSING!!!!!"

Is not asking


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 12, 2013)

Some people may only be asking but I know there are others who will be demanding. I've seen the way people act on youtube over the most innocent of things. And because of those who demand, the video uploader gets frustrated and probably doesn't want to hear anything about it from anyone.


----------



## jesughs (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree with Officer Berri, it can get frustrating to a point where you don't want to hear of it anymore. I noticed that on one of Josh's videos (maybe all of them?) that he had blocked the comments, something I had never seen on a video of his. This got me curious. Then I saw the twitter post with a viewer talking about New Leaf, which Josh responded to with "I don't really play that as much anymore". But as some posters said before, he did say that the videos will be coming back soon. We have to remember that it is Josh's channel. If he doesn't want to put up Animal Crossing New Leaf videos anymore, it's completely his choice.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 12, 2013)

He does more coverage on games then just Animal Crossing. I don't think he ever intended them to last forever.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 12, 2013)

New Leaf said:


> He made no announcement.
> I think he's stopped for good, and I'm glad. I think hes too arrogant to his viewers being nasty and even blocking people that asked.
> 
> Try watching some LinandKo videos, yes the most of their journals are recorded with a camcorder but once you get into it you hardly notice the difference!
> ...



I have also actually been following LinandKo from the _very_ beginning.  I just can't get enough, and anyone willing to upload videos makes my day :3


----------



## Bri (Mar 12, 2013)

I hope he's gonna' make more videos, I love Joshy! :>


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 12, 2013)

Can someone directly link to the statement on his twitter saying he will do Animal Crossing videos for the next 7 days?  I heard that news before but searched his twitter to no avail.  I almost think it's just a rumor because of how negative he's been about it.


----------



## Bri (Mar 12, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Can someone directly link to the statement on his twitter saying he will do Animal Crossing videos for the next 7 days?  I heard that news before but searched his twitter to no avail.  I almost think it's just a rumor because of how negative he's been about it.


Found it!

https://twitter.com/TheBitBlock/status/311340589994086401

Okay, it doesn't say anything about when he'll make them, but there's confirmation that he's doing something.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 12, 2013)

Bri said:


> Found it!
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheBitBlock/status/311340589994086401
> 
> Okay, it doesn't say anything about when he'll make them, but there's confirmation that he's doing something.



Glad to see this; I think he should clarify with his fans what's going on and not respond aggressively and vaguely about everything.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Mar 12, 2013)

He's a bit annoying tbh. I'd rather LinandKo any day.


----------



## Sam (Mar 12, 2013)

He's perfectly within his right to stop them, but he really shouldn't; especially with no official announcements AT ALL.

I mean, come on! He said he had plans to make a Valentine's video, which was 2 days away at the time. That didn't happen. After that, they kinda... stopped.  I find it annoying that he is getting annoyed at his fans for asking why they stopped, like he has given a perfectly good announcement that people are ignoring, but he really did say NOTHING publicly! Aargh!

...Rant over. (Kinda)


----------



## comic321 (Mar 12, 2013)

I kinda like joshy's videos better though because his aren't over 20 minutes


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 12, 2013)

comic321 said:


> I kinda like joshy's videos better though because his aren't over 20 minutes



That means they're too short! lol


----------



## bootie101 (Mar 12, 2013)

I was actually going to say they are too short.. I like longer vids but he's are still pretty good


----------



## Lauren (Mar 12, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I could see why he'd be angry and want to block people nagging at him. He wanted to take a break from them and it sounds like he got bothered by some of his animal crossing viewers telling him to make more videos. To me the viewers are the ones being rude/nasty here, not Josh.
> 
> It's his channel and he has every right to make whatever kind of videos he wants to make. That doesn't make him arrogant or anything like that. If I were making videos on youtube and people were demanding me continue the series after I decided to take a break to recharge, continuing that series would no longer be fun for me: It'd be work and a chore. I'd be blocking people spamming my comments with "where's animal crossing?" too. While he seems to be continuing the series anyways, I likely would have stopped making videos for that series for quite a while regardless of how many viewers I had received for it. If playing a game is no longer fun for me, I am not going to play it. I know a lot of people like that, actually.
> 
> It bothers me more that people seem to think there's a problem with a youtuber stopping a series to take a breather from it and calling them rude or arrogant because they're blocking people who are hounding them about the series. |: I've seen the way people on youtube bother users about uploading videos from a certain series more often. If anyone's usually in the wrong its the people writing the comments.



I agree with you yes we love the vids but he even did one when he was ill I call that dedication but he must get very fed up and I've seen comments of viewers they're rude and disgusting. I'd block them too.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 12, 2013)

I thought his videos were a perfectly acceptable length... also some of you come across as a little entitled.

It his youtube page and his series. If he wants to take a break, he can take a break whenever he wants. If he wants to cancel a series, he can. Whenever he wants. By no means does he need to, or should he be expected to, tell anyone about it.

He doesn't have to answer every single comment asking about the series. It's probably driving him up the wall that so many people are bothering him about it, and like I said, other people are probably demanding he continue (which a few of you are kind of doing whether you notice or not). Of course he's going to get fed up with it. He's probably responding to people who are coming off as rude and demanding. I don't know which comments your talking about but that twitter one is definitely not aggressive. It may be vague but he doesn't need to tell you a set time. In fact, he might not even know for certain WHEN he's going to do it. He's just going to get to it eventually and he could have just said that to get some of the fanbase off his back.

|: I liked him better than LinandKo. Sure, they actually tell us what is being said and I love that, but I really don't like their voice tone or anything and I have a hard time staying interested in the video. They kind of sound sleepy to me whenever I try to start watching all of their videos.


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 12, 2013)

There was a screenshot I saw and one of his followers said if he's making a new video of AC and Mayor Joshy said He stopped playing the game.. It broke my heart, but I think he's just taking a break.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 12, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I thought his videos were a perfectly acceptable length... also some of you come across as a little entitled.
> 
> It his youtube page and his series. If he wants to take a break, he can take a break whenever he wants. If he wants to cancel a series, he can. Whenever he wants. By no means does he need to, or should he be expected to, tell anyone about it.
> 
> ...



Well, I can see how people would seem entitled but I'm almost certain he's getting paid to do this.  So, in a sense, he's delivering a product.  Sure, the people he's delivering that too are a little pushy and antsy, but what do you expect?  I know some people with Youtube accounts that make big money for posting videos, and you had better believe people give them crap for not keeping their word on videos or lateness.  Do they care? Nope!  Because, in a sense, it's kind of their job and you know what? Sounds like the best job ever if the only stress is people nagging you because they _love_ your work!


----------



## taygo (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't need a break from ac haha


----------



## Octavia (Mar 12, 2013)

He can be pretty rude himself. I remember coming across an innocent question in the comments and he completely belittled the person and got attacked afterwards. Although I do enjoy his videos, his sudden change of demeanor in the comment section kind of brings me down.


----------



## bootie101 (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone watch that other guy? Umm luc?  He's pretty funny.


----------



## ACking (Mar 12, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I could see why he'd be angry and want to block people nagging at him. He wanted to take a break from them and it sounds like he got bothered by some of his animal crossing viewers telling him to make more videos. To me the viewers are the ones being rude/nasty here, not Josh.
> 
> It's his channel and he has every right to make whatever kind of videos he wants to make. That doesn't make him arrogant or anything like that. If I were making videos on youtube and people were demanding me continue the series after I decided to take a break to recharge, continuing that series would no longer be fun for me: It'd be work and a chore. I'd be blocking people spamming my comments with "where's animal crossing?" too. While he seems to be continuing the series anyways, I likely would have stopped making videos for that series for quite a while regardless of how many viewers I had received for it. If playing a game is no longer fun for me, I am not going to play it. I know a lot of people like that, actually.
> 
> It bothers me more that people seem to think there's a problem with a youtuber stopping a series to take a breather from it and calling them rude or arrogant because they're blocking people who are hounding them about the series. |: I've seen the way people on youtube bother users about uploading videos from a certain series more often. If anyone's usually in the wrong its the people writing the comments.


Ok. Not the case. I only asked on his kerplosh video or whatever and asked ONCE, and not rudely. I just stated that I was curious if he was making any more AC:NL videos and he deleted it or whatever. 
As people can tell from my posts I don't usually post rude things. Or I try not to. And no offense Berri. I'm not singling you out or am I posting this madly.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 12, 2013)

Personally I love his videos I find them cute and funny.  I just started watching them and haven't seen anyone else's videos.  Though I do agree that he is rude in his comments, but I think he seems so adorable when he plays this game because he gets so overly excited about everything.  I couldn't imagine him getting tired of this game.  Maybe he's over sensitive or something because I've seen him attack innocent comments like ACking.  I do hope he makes more videos though


----------



## Peoki (Mar 12, 2013)

Completely agreeing with everything Officer Berri has stated.
I've been following Josh's videos since before TheBitBlock and Wii Folder were created- him disabling comments is nothing new as it was a method for him to get more views on his webpage. (Not certain if he's still continuing with that). This is _his_ channel and I don't think he needs to explain the reasoning behind taking a break or stopping the series all together. Like Berri has said, posting these videos are supposed to be something quick and fun. When people are *constantly* demanding new AC footage on every video uploaded on his channel, even if he shared one the previous day, it does get rather annoying. 

Games aren't supposed to feel like chores. I know for a fact that Josh is a very big fan of the Animal Crossing series, and for him to react this way must mean that the situation was pretty bad. 
I'm not saying that it's right of him to be giving snarky responses to his viewers' comments, but come on. You can't say you wouldn't do the same (at least once) if you were in his position. It's like having a child constantly nagging at you. 

I think people are failing to realize that Josh has other supporters that would like to see footage that's *not* related to Animal Crossing.


----------



## ACking (Mar 12, 2013)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Personally I love his videos I find them cute and funny.  I just started watching them and haven't seen anyone else's videos.  Though I do agree that he is rude in his comments, but I think he seems so adorable when he plays this game because he gets so overly excited about everything.  I couldn't imagine him getting tired of this game.  Maybe he's over sensitive or something because I've seen him attack innocent comments like ACking.  I do hope he makes more videos though


Exactly how I feel.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 12, 2013)

ACking said:


> Ok. Not the case. I only asked on his kerplosh video or whatever and asked ONCE, and not rudely. I just stated that I was curious if he was making any more AC:NL videos and he deleted it or whatever.
> As people can tell from my posts I don't usually post rude things. Or I try not to. And no offense Berri. I'm not singling you out or am I posting this madly.


No offense taken.  I can tell you're likely not the one being demanding or rude to Josh. That seems like he DID over-react with that response to your question. I was simply saying he could have done it due to building up stress about the subject.

Like if you're really stressed out over something and then you accidentally explode at someone who mentions it without meaning any harm to you.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Mar 12, 2013)

It be nice if there was a few more I guess but hes not my favorite to watch anyway so I don't care. Plus hearing that his been negative and blocking comments is not helping me like him more but I know many do so hopefully for yall sake he will. I have been trying to avoid watching too many game play videos latley to build my wonder back up (I still watch Lin and Ko of course but I skip around)


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 12, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> No offense taken.  I can tell you're likely not the one being demanding or rude to Josh. That seems like he DID over-react with that response to your question. I was simply saying he could have done it due to building up stress about the subject.
> 
> Like if you're really stressed out over something and then you accidentally explode at someone who mentions it without meaning any harm to you.


YES!  I know exactly what you mean!  I bet that's what happened.  Hopefully he'll be back and making videos again.  Does anyone know another good person that makes AC videos?  I want someone happy to take Joshy's place until he starts making videos again!


----------



## Mary (Mar 12, 2013)

I prefer LinandKo vids because they actually describe what they're doing.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 12, 2013)

I like Josh cause he's hilarious, but there's Lucarioplayer and TheGiocoBrothers. The latter are quite similar to Josh.


----------



## ACking (Mar 12, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> No offense taken.  I can tell you're likely not the one being demanding or rude to Josh. That seems like he DID over-react with that response to your question. I was simply saying he could have done it due to building up stress about the subject.
> 
> Like if you're really stressed out over something and then you accidentally explode at someone who mentions it without meaning any harm to you.



I see. Your point. It makes sense.


----------



## Pokeking (Mar 12, 2013)

It's unfortunate that this happened,  but I understand. If he doesn't have a New Leaf video, I'm okay. If he has one, then I'll watch.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 12, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I like Josh cause he's hilarious, but there's Lucarioplayer and TheGiocoBrothers. The latter are quite similar to Josh.


ah I watched them, Luc just posted a few more for his raffle I believe.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2013)

Do we really need to copy threads from ACC? I mean it makes TBT lose its originality... (mush like copying the 'do you like Linandko or Josh better) I mean seriously 


tbh though, I don't want to say I'm glad he's gone. But his videos were really annoying. I mean they're good quality but his personality annoyed me. In that Christmas video all I could think of was 'SHOVE YOU'RE ****ING HO HO HO'S UP YOUR *** AND SHUT THE **** UP' or when it was Festival and he tried t do that stupid brazilian accent or w/e... like seriously 50% of his cometary isn't needed and it just annoys me

Don't get me started how I think he's giving a bad example to the AC fandom, I mean, he doesn't even speak Japanese and he's one of the biggest AC video diaries for NL in the fandom so far, and he called Lychee's 'shiny cherries' and didn't even bother to correct himself in a future video.

Like he overreacts about everything so much, seriously. Who the **** in their rightful mind would chuck the tantrums he does over ugly villagers... and don't get me started about how whenever he walks into a balloon themed room he says 'MY EYES BURN' like... asdfghj




Like yeah his videos are nice and all, nicely spliced together, it's just when he yells and gives out false info and doesn't bother to correct himself he annoys me.

#UnpopularOpinion


edit;
also not to mention he seemed to get a lot of squealing 10 year olds in his comments constantly harassing him for more videos;

There was one and it was like "YOU HAVEN'T UPLOADED A VIDEO IN A MONTH'
and it had literally been 10 days. Like I don't blame him for stopping/slowing down


----------



## Bri (Mar 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> *stuff'boutJoshy*



...I think he's adorable. xD

Do most people find him annoying, rather than cute and endearing? lol


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I only watched a few of his videos in the beginning. If he really does what Jake says he does... I don't think I'm gonna say I like his videos anymore.

That sounds annoying as heck. ._.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2013)

Detective Bidoof on the case; https://twitter.com/TheBitBlock/status/311340589994086401


There. Problem solved


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Do we really need to copy threads from ACC? I mean it makes TBT lose its originality... (mush like copying the 'do you like Linandko or Josh better) I mean seriously
> 
> 
> tbh though, I don't want to say I'm glad he's gone. But his videos were really annoying. I mean they're good quality but his personality annoyed me. In that Christmas video all I could think of was 'SHOVE YOU'RE ****ING HO HO HO'S UP YOUR *** AND SHUT THE **** UP' or when it was Festival and he tried t do that stupid brazilian accent or w/e... like seriously 50% of his cometary isn't needed and it just annoys me
> ...



I quit ACC a long time ago, so if this is a duplicate thread it technically wouldn't be because this is a completely different and much better website.

And I think you give him too little credit.  His videos are, in my opinion, the most well made gameplay footage videos for New Leaf.  Yes, he doesn't understand Japanese and isn't 100% on facts sometimes, but he grabs your attention and keeps you there.  He creates emotional investment for you with what's going on with his peppy personality and he keeps things moving by editing out the unnecessary filler.  It's beautiful what he does.  To be fair, Linandko are probably my favorite, but that doesn't mean he doesn't do a great job!  It's just crazy how different the Josh in the videos is compared to the comment section Joshy.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Do we really need to copy threads from ACC? I mean it makes TBT lose its originality... (mush like copying the 'do you like Linandko or Josh better) I mean seriously
> 
> 
> tbh though, I don't want to say I'm glad he's gone. But his videos were really annoying. I mean they're good quality but his personality annoyed me. In that Christmas video all I could think of was 'SHOVE YOU'RE ****ING HO HO HO'S UP YOUR *** AND SHUT THE **** UP' or when it was Festival and he tried t do that stupid brazilian accent or w/e... like seriously 50% of his cometary isn't needed and it just annoys me
> ...



Allow me to extrapolate on your unpopular opinion.

I believe a large amount of the current New Leaf LPers, and LPers in general, are not funny. There are a few good ones. The only one I currently follow is MadameWario, who tends to do AC:CF videos. But most LPers tend to be really bad at their commentary. Like you said about Josh, Jake, I've noticed quite a few LPers resort to crude humor (NintendoCapriSun and his weird obsession with the toilet comes to mind). Overly swearing is something I've noticed is common too. Now, I swear all the time in real life, but there's a limit. Not every word has to be **** or **** or ass.

Is that the only case of him mistranslating something? If not, and he's forgotten to fix his mistakes before, then that's just ridiculous. You are playing a game in Japanese, a language that most of your viewers don't even speak. You have a responsibility to your audience to provide correct translations, or at least fix your mistakes.

Now, as you said, he apparently has a bunch of 10 year olds in the audience. It's possible that his overreactions, constant swearing, inane commentary, and inability to provide correct information might just be him pandering to his audience.

All in all, I do think he's a bad LPer, and to be honest, I'm getting a little tired of how we have to keep constantly having new threads about some Youtuber. JFC, it's annoying.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 13, 2013)

oath2order said:


> (NintendoCapriSun and his weird obsession with the toilet comes to mind).



Oh my gosh. Someone else who's annoyed at NCS for that freaking obsession with the toilet. I watched him for a little bit before he got really bad with that. Then I had to pretty much drop him because of that. It's so obnoxious. I can't stand lpers who fall back on childish cussing and poop humor to be popular. It makes them sound so stupid...


----------



## Bea (Mar 13, 2013)

Well goodness I didn't realize he was so unpopular here. I love his videos, I think they're so much fun. Linandko are definitely more informative, but I love his because they're quirky and entertaining. I haven't seen any of the comments people are discussing.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Mar 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Do we really need to copy threads from ACC? I mean it makes TBT lose its originality... (mush like copying the 'do you like Linandko or Josh better) I mean seriously
> 
> 
> tbh though, I don't want to say I'm glad he's gone. But his videos were really annoying. I mean they're good quality but his personality annoyed me. In that Christmas video all I could think of was 'SHOVE YOU'RE ****ING HO HO HO'S UP YOUR *** AND SHUT THE **** UP' or when it was Festival and he tried t do that stupid brazilian accent or w/e... like seriously 50% of his cometary isn't needed and it just annoys me
> ...



I feel the same way! His personality annoys me after awhile.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 13, 2013)

Bea said:


> Well goodness I didn't realize he was so unpopular here. I love his videos, I think they're so much fun. Linandko are definitely more informative, but I love his because they're quirky and entertaining. I haven't seen any of the comments people are discussing.



I agree with you  I love his video's and commentary. I actually love the way he overreacts to everything I think its endearing. I'd love to visit his town and play with him, he makes everything so exciting!


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm really sad to hear that people were being negative about his videos. I really loved his (LinandKo are awesome, but I honestly prefer Josh's videos)
And for all the people bugging him? I think he should expect that, there's a bunch of whiny little kids who play this game who out of all the fans are the MOST vocal <:/ 
Poor guy.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 13, 2013)

WiiFolderJosh is okay. His reactions are too much to one little thing, even if it's 'funny'. But after a while, it gets annoying, and providing false information to viewers confidently is not a good idea. He also thought that persimmons (also known as Sharon fruit) were "tomatoes of the trees".

I prefer Linandko, and I've watched them since their first video of Animal Crossing. They translate the text, and are very calming to watch. 
Nevertheless, he's starting again soon anyway, which is good news to you guys, who like watching him.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 13, 2013)

Also he makes me laugh :l a lot. And I'm like Officer Berry I think it's cute and endearing, even if it is a bit awkward.


----------



## schmerpin (Mar 13, 2013)

God forbid that he's misidentifying FRUIT! OH, THE HUMANITY! PERJURY! WORST VIDEOS EVER!





Jake. said:


> tbh though, I don't want to say I'm glad he's gone. But his videos were really annoying. I mean they're good quality but his personality annoyed me. In that Christmas video all I could think of was 'SHOVE YOU'RE ****ING HO HO HO'S UP YOUR *** AND SHUT THE **** UP' or when it was Festival and he tried t do that stupid brazilian accent or w/e... like seriously 50% of his cometary isn't needed and it just annoys me
> 
> Don't get me started how I think he's giving a bad example to the AC fandom, I mean, he doesn't even speak Japanese and he's one of the biggest AC video diaries for NL in the fandom so far, and he called Lychee's 'shiny cherries' and didn't even bother to correct himself in a future video.
> 
> ...



Do you have a sense of humor? He throws a tantrum over ugly villagers, and he doesn't like balloon furniture? UM? OK? He's not taking it seriously, though?? You seem to think he is. It's absolutely hilarious when he tortures the ugly ones. And his reactions are amusing and unique. It's his shtick. You're really hot and bothered for nothing. His Christmas and Festivale videos were lively and charming. Check ya self boo.

LinandKo give great info and translations, but you can't expect an English-speaking monolingual person to be able to do the same. What would it matter? People will get the game and see for themselves, regardless.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't really mind that he gets some information wrong and I like hw he doesn't translate everything!  I want something's in this game to be a surprise.  Also if I was looking for something informative I would go to LinandKo


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 13, 2013)

The problem with getting information wrong and not correcting yourself is that's how false information spreads, and sometimes how fights start. Someone will see him say something wrong, and because he's a youtube user they will assume he knows everything (why else would he say something on the internets! Everything on the internet is true!). That will lead to them using that terminology themselves, until someone calls them an idiot and a fight starts over it.

...I've been on the internet too long. ._.


----------



## Peoki (Mar 13, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> He also thought that persimmons (also known as Sharon fruit) were "tomatoes of the trees".


A lot of people actually don't know about persimmons. (same goes for Durian, etc. they're more common in Asia) 
I was at the grocery store while they were still in season and someone asked me if they were vegetables and what you do with them. Persimmons kinda look like dark orange tomatoes; I'm not surprised he made such an assumption, and he's most likely not the only one. lol


----------



## taygo (Mar 13, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> Also he makes me laugh :l a lot. And I'm like Officer Berry I think it's cute and endearing, even if it is a bit awkward.



I like it when it makes fun of animals that have hair. It was funny what he said about Beard. "what angry Nintendo worker made you?????" I think thats when I was like awwwwwww he is so cute(the bear)


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> I quit ACC a long time ago, so if this is a duplicate thread it technically wouldn't be because this is a completely different and much better website.
> 
> And I think you give him too little credit.  His videos are, in my opinion, the most well made gameplay footage videos for New Leaf.  Yes, he doesn't understand Japanese and isn't 100% on facts sometimes, but he grabs your attention and keeps you there.  He creates emotional investment for you with what's going on with his peppy personality and he keeps things moving by editing out the unnecessary filler.  It's beautiful what he does.  To be fair, Linandko are probably my favorite, but that doesn't mean he doesn't do a great job!  It's just crazy how different the Josh in the videos is compared to the comment section Joshy.





oath2order said:


> Allow me to extrapolate on your unpopular opinion.
> 
> I believe a large amount of the current New Leaf LPers, and LPers in general, are not funny. There are a few good ones. The only one I currently follow is MadameWario, who tends to do AC:CF videos. But most LPers tend to be really bad at their commentary. Like you said about Josh, Jake, I've noticed quite a few LPers resort to crude humor (NintendoCapriSun and his weird obsession with the toilet comes to mind). Overly swearing is something I've noticed is common too. Now, I swear all the time in real life, but there's a limit. Not every word has to be **** or **** or ass.
> 
> ...





schmerpin said:


> God forbid that he's misidentifying FRUIT! OH, THE HUMANITY! PERJURY! WORST VIDEOS EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's my opinion. I wasn't forcing anyone to agree with me. I don't see why you all swarmed me. I haven't made any of you try to agree with my opinion, so I don't see why you're flaming me and trying to make me change my opinion to agree with you.
If you think I'm a ***** or whatever, fine that's it. Leave it at that. Don't bother replying to my opinion being immature, spamming up the forum. Because, to be honest, I'm quiet over about every time I express my opinion I get flamed for it because it's not the popular one.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 13, 2013)

Good god look at the butthurt in this thread.

I'm with Jake and the others, I agree that his videos were really well done visually, but his attitude for blocking out his audience and his overall immaturity in his videos ruins it.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2013)

JAKE I AM AGREEING WITH YOU.


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2013)

oath2order said:


> JAKE I AM AGREEING WITH YOU.



O i am dumb i thought extrapolate meant cock block 


love you <3


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Good god look at the butthurt in this thread.
> 
> I'm with Jake and the others, I agree that his videos were really well done visually, but his attitude for blocking out his audience and his overall immaturity in his videos ruins it.



Oh right. I wanted to comment on this,

Butthurt seems to be exactly the mood here.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 14, 2013)

I see no problem with josh blocking people that go onto other unrelated videos to demand more ac: new leaf content. And I'm also starting to think that everyones just forgetting that wiifolderjosh is first and foremost a channel for game reviews and game coverage rather than let's plays. 

I don't think that the festivale video will be his last journal and he's stated himself that he needed a break to focus on bringing new and old content back to the bit block. Just give him some time. Personally I miss hiss fold series so I'm hoping that in this hiatus he can get the series back up and running.

And I seriously doubt that josh is the first person in the animal crossing fandom to get snarky at another person for giving false information (I'm talking about the false release date comment). He's only human and is by no means a bad person or a bad youtuber. Just my opinion on the matter.

And yeah, I'm pretty butthurt.. Love Josh's videos


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't think butthurt is the right term for what's going on here.
Try a huge dose of withdrawal!


----------



## Schim (Mar 14, 2013)

I wouldn't really look to Joshy's videos for information, or any non-Japanese speaker's videos for that matter. They can provide a glimpse, yes, but they'll never be as accurate as someone who can actually read what they're doing.

I like Joshy for entertainment value. That's it. To me he's like an average person's reaction to a game, not some source of information. His is like watching a sort of first look review while LinandKo are more like an actual "guide" (in quotes only because their play style isn't 100% informative and they show themselves actually enjoying it instead of spending all their time translating/giving information). 

And I imagine the constant pestering and for all we could know, the constant harassment, he just doesn't feel as into the game. Even Lin sounds a little strained with her patience at times. A lot of her recent videos urge people to watch the full video before asking questions. Getting the same questions over and over and over and over again, after you answer them constantly, can get old very fast. Lin just so happens to be very nice and polite about it, but at the same time I don't think that means she should have to deal with it in the first place.

A lot of people are entitled and rude, especially on Youtube.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 14, 2013)

Schim said:


> I wouldn't really look to Joshy's videos for information, or any non-Japanese speaker's videos for that matter. They can provide a glimpse, yes, but they'll never be as accurate as someone who can actually read what they're doing.
> 
> I like Joshy for entertainment value. That's it. To me he's like an average person's reaction to a game, not some source of information. His is like watching a sort of first look review while LinandKo are more like an actual "guide" (in quotes only because their play style isn't 100% informative and they show themselves actually enjoying it instead of spending all their time translating/giving information).
> 
> ...



Most people don't ask her the questions rudely.  They're just too ******** to check previous videos or google the simple questions.


----------



## Schim (Mar 14, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Most people don't ask her the questions rudely.  They're just too ******** to check previous videos or google the simple questions.



It's not how they ask that is rude, it is the fact they expect her to cater to their needs.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 14, 2013)

Rude or not, constantly being asked the same questions is going wear a person down and annoy them. I think people should already know to wait through the entire video before asking questions in the first place. |: Then again I assumed that was common sense, but apparently it's not.


----------



## ACking (Mar 14, 2013)

By the time I started watching her videos it was January, but I started watching from the beginning and have watched all of them so far, it kinda bugs me as well, plus I feel bad, when I see a question on there that was answered in the previous video.


----------



## Bea (Mar 14, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Good god look at the butthurt in this thread.



Forgive me, but I don't see much 'butthurt'. I think this thread has gotten out of hand, it's fine to dislike someone, but I dunno... I think the bashing has gone a little far. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 14, 2013)

Bea said:


> Forgive me, but I don't see much 'butthurt'. I think this thread has gotten out of hand, it's fine to dislike someone, but I dunno... I think the bashing has gone a little far. Just my opinion though.



It's not all bashing.  I think a good bit of us enjoy his videos and perspective!


----------



## keybug55 (Mar 14, 2013)

He's nice and all, but he's a bit too happy........it's creepy....very creepy...

Either way, I do enjoy his dream journals


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 14, 2013)

Bea said:


> Forgive me, but I don't see much 'butthurt'. I think this thread has gotten out of hand, it's fine to dislike someone, but I dunno... I think the bashing has gone a little far. Just my opinion though.



I was aiming towards the people fighting over it.

Though I agree. Outright bashing shouldn't be how you express your view on it.


----------



## Kip (Mar 15, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> He's nice and all, but he's a bit too happy........it's creepy....very creepy...
> 
> Either way, I do enjoy his dream journals



But that's what makes him Joshy! it makes me happy to see that someone his age can still enjoy video games the way he does (not saying hes old or anyfin.)


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2013)

How old is he?


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 15, 2013)

oath2order said:


> How old is he?



I'm sure he's in the 24-30 area.


----------



## comic321 (Mar 15, 2013)

Whats wrong with being too happy? Hes just being positive


----------



## ACking (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone have an idea around what time he will post his acnl video?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 15, 2013)

He was supposedly doing a weeklong segment on the 11th


----------



## ACking (Mar 15, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> He was supposedly doing a weeklong segment on the 11th


Thanks!


----------



## New leaf 180 (Mar 16, 2013)

Josh is like us because we need a break from a game while. Like us I say before sometimes we get headaches from playing the game to long. Its happen to all of us. Looking forward to spring break.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 16, 2013)

Eh, I don't really get headaches from playing games. I could, and did years ago, sit for a whole day doing nothing but playing video games. I've never gotten a headache from playing a game for too long.

I don't do now, but that's only because I have other stuff I have to do besides play video games. :3


----------



## rachiewease (Mar 16, 2013)

I do like Josh and was wondering why I hadn't seen an upload for a while but I woulldn't bug him about it. I know people need breaks and that we should be grateful for what we do get not demanding more and now! The Gioco brothers are quite good too if you like Josh and if you don't like him and want someone quieter then try Zedamex. We all love Lin&Ko and there are lots of others out there so don't stress it. If you don't like what someone does on you-tube then just don't watch them.


----------



## the_bria (Mar 16, 2013)

i really like josh's videos!  and i love his reactions to the ugly animals. probably cause i tend to have the same reactions.  
i'm a little surprised by some of you bashing him, and acting like you are entitled to him posting videos.  if he needs a break, he can take a break, if he's sick of being asked the same question over and over again he should be allowed to block comments.  i know when i watch linandko's videos and look at the comments there are times where i get sick of seeing the same questions over and over again and it's not even my vlog!
i do hope he comes back, he's one of my favorites!!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 16, 2013)

Josh kinda looks like Justin Timberlake...


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 16, 2013)

Josh stopped making AC vids cause of EVERYONE asking, "When will the next AC video come out?" 
That's why he stopped. He's sick of fans asking that on random videos. :/


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 16, 2013)

Actually, he's coming back. He said he just needed a break and a marathon is coming up.


----------



## xStarie (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah he did tweet a few days, possibly weeks ago that the AC video journals are coming back he just needed a break.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 16, 2013)

xStarie said:


> Yeah he did tweet a few days, possibly weeks ago that the AC video journals are coming back he just needed a break.



The question is when.  I've been checking multiple times a day for his upload to finally arrive.  I don't want to click anything on his page until I see something AC:NL because, frankly, that's the only reason I'm watching his channel.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 17, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> The question is when.  I've been checking multiple times a day for his upload to finally arrive.  I don't want to click anything on his page until I see something AC:NL because, frankly, that's the only reason I'm watching his channel.



Can someone say obsessive? O_O
Patience is a virtue, you don't need to check everyday, the video isn't going to be up for a day and get deleted or anything like that, so you can be a few days late and it'll be all good.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 17, 2013)

It isn't really obsessive to check every day to see if a video is up. It'd be exactly the same as something like checking your email every day for something you're expecting.

It's also a pretty patient way of going about it. Obsessed and impatient would be more along the lines of checking every hour and then complaining about it. lol


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 17, 2013)

She said multiple times a day. It was probably just an exaggeration though.
His new video will be coming, so yay.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Mar 17, 2013)

The only we can do is keeping checking daily. I love his videos too. But we have others stuff to do as well. I always limit my time so I check on other things.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, I loved his videos, they inspired me for what I wanted in my town. But I can understand people can be a bit demanding. I'm happy he's going to make more videos as stated from his twitter.


----------



## ZedameX (Mar 17, 2013)

This thread is entertaining read 

Its interesting to see these comments about people who provide such different approaches to NL coverage.


----------



## Salsanadia (Mar 18, 2013)

I was watching the LM2 video's on the Bitblock, and when I saw the comments I understand why he needed a break.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 18, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> She said multiple times a day. It was probably just an exaggeration though.
> His new video will be coming, so yay.



Yeah I assumed that as well. I took multiple times as like, two or three.

Nothing wrong with being excited for something and checking to see if it's there. =]


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> It isn't really obsessive to check every day to see if a video is up. It'd be exactly the same as something like checking your email every day for something you're expecting.
> 
> It's also a pretty patient way of going about it. Obsessed and impatient would be more along the lines of checking every hour and then complaining about it. lol



Yeah, I'm on the internet a lot so occasionally I'm on Youtube and I'm subscribed so I can check his uploads easily.
It's not all I think about everyday, but I still want to catch it once it's been uploaded. :3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 18, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Yeah, I'm on the internet a lot so occasionally I'm on Youtube and I'm subscribed so I can check his uploads easily.
> It's not all I think about everyday, but I still want to catch it once it's been uploaded. :3



I know how you feel. Youtube is my main source of entertainment through the day and I have a lot of channels I follow that I check up on frequently.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 18, 2013)

Same here. I visit youtube at least 3 times a day to see if there are new videos from users I've subscribed too. All but like one of them are video game related!

Doesn't seem weird at all to me to check and see if someone's posted a video for me to watch!


----------



## Kip (Mar 18, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Josh kinda looks like Justin Timberlake...



YES! i noticed that too


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

Mayor Joshy is a lot less chubby than I pictured him.  His voice just gives me that vibe lol


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 18, 2013)

I find it funny how many people didn't know what Josh looked like...


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I find it funny how many people didn't know what Josh looked like...



I was never really interested in knowing.  I just was there for the AC:NL videos!


----------



## bootie101 (Mar 19, 2013)

ZedameX said:


> This thread is entertaining read
> 
> Its interesting to see these comments about people who provide such different approaches to NL coverage.



zed you have the most awesome voice man.  your streams are pretty  awesome too


----------



## MadamSpringy (Mar 19, 2013)

bootie101 said:


> zed you have the most awesome voice man.  your streams are pretty  awesome too



Agreed. I could listen to his voice all day. 
Both Zed & Mayor Joshy have been greatly helping the wait for New Leaf! I'd probably go crazy without their videos!


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 19, 2013)

I've got a mini crush on Josh.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 20, 2013)

I much prefer Zed over Josh. Zed has the best accent lol and I like his humor in some of the videos ^^

Josh also promised a 7 day marathon the Monday following March 7th or so, but it's been almost 2 weeks :L


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 20, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I much prefer Zed over Josh. Zed has the best accent lol and I like his humor in some of the videos ^^
> 
> Josh also promised a 7 day marathon the Monday following March 7th or so, but it's been almost 2 weeks :L



I really admire them both, they both do a great job covering whatever they choose to do. Somehow Josh's got all this... bad karma and hate being thrown at 'em tho. All because he jokes around and people take it too literally. Zed's, and Saratoga (LinandKo) have got a big leg up on Josh because they can read Japanese. Josh just innocently calls the persimmons "tomatoes of the trees" lol. I'd feel the same way if I went through the trouble of making video's of this unreleased game if a large amount of the people who tune in have nothing but ugly things to say.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 20, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> I really admire them both, they both do a great job covering whatever they choose to do. Somehow Josh's got all this... bad karma and hate being thrown at 'em tho. All because he jokes around and people take it too literally. Zed's, and Saratoga (LinandKo) have got a big leg up on Josh because they can read Japanese. Josh just innocently calls the persimmons "tomatoes of the trees" lol. I'd feel the same way if I went through the trouble of making video's of this unreleased game if a large amount of the people who tune in have nothing but ugly things to say.



I agree! I may have said this before but I think Joshy's "innocence" is super charming and adorable  Plus how boring would it be if the only type of AC coverage we got was the "informative" kind. Joshy is like the comedy channel and linandko is like nat geo lol.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 20, 2013)

I think Lindsey does a very good job on her videos, they're really relaxed and a lot more informative.

Regarding the amount of hate comments that Josh gets on youtube is because it's youtube. Instead of a community it's more like a mob. The nasty comments are expected among anyone popular. It's also the sort of crowd you draw in from how you do your videos. As everyone has mentioned he's funny and jokes around and makes the videos entertaining, which is going to draw in a younger audience because that's what keeps them watching the video.

Whereas Lindsey's videos are much more relaxed, straightforward, and slower going. That's not going to bring in a younger audience because they can't hook into it. Like Bambi said, it's sort of like Josh is the comedy channel and Lindsey is more like the history channel.
So it's really how you present your channel and your videos to determine what sort of audience to expect. None of the mentioned channels are bad, they all do a really good job at what they do.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with Gallows. I'll personally watch anyone and everyone if I get the chance to. I tend to like many different things for many different reasons. That's why I can never really claim one thing as my favorite over everything else. I liked watching Josh because he's energetic, I like watching Lindsey when I want something informative.

Though I need to go back and watch them all because I stopped watching stuff for a while and have yet to get back into it. xD Ahhh I'm gonna be watching so much stuff.


----------



## ACking (Mar 21, 2013)

Does Zed talk? I've watched a few of his videos and I don't think I've heard him speak...


----------



## bootie101 (Mar 21, 2013)

ACking said:


> Does Zed talk? I've watched a few of his videos and I don't think I've heard him speak...



In some he does.. He sometimes does in his twitch streams too.. His last twitch stream he spoke briefly I can remember.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 21, 2013)

ACking said:


> Does Zed talk? I've watched a few of his videos and I don't think I've heard him speak...



He has an hour long tour of a town called Jenova on his youtube channel in which he talks for the whole time. Watch it, his voice is amazing...


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 21, 2013)

bootie101 said:


> In some he does.. He sometimes does in his twitch streams too.. His last twitch stream he spoke briefly I can remember.



The only ones that I really watch are the ones with vocals.  It gets boring when no one is talking because you can't understand what's being said nor can you gauge how much the player is enjoying the game.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 21, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> The only ones that I really watch are the ones with vocals.  It gets boring when no one is talking because you can't understand what's being said nor can you gauge how much the player is enjoying the game.



I like New Leaf videos where no one talks. Even if I can't understand what's being said I can see more about the game. I tend to lose details when I hear someone talking because I'll only focus on what they're talking about. That's why Zed's videos are my favorites out of him, Josh, and LinandKo.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 21, 2013)

Zed really does have a very relaxing, nice sounding voice.


----------



## taygo (Mar 21, 2013)

The last video I watched oh zed's have was rubbing is butt on the triforce haha.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 22, 2013)

Zed has a great voice. He didn't use the mic so much during the beginning, but he'll turn it on more often than not as of recently. Very relaxing, like JimmyJacobAC said.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Mar 23, 2013)

LinandKo said " Josh quit for good" in their live stream. Oh well nothing we can do then.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 23, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> LinandKo said " Josh quit for good" in their live stream. Oh well nothing we can do then.



Well that's certainly interesting.


----------



## Little Joey (Mar 23, 2013)

I remember him saying that he had gotten bored of the game after playing it for so long.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Mar 23, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> LinandKo said " Josh quit for good" in their live stream. Oh well nothing we can do then.



NOOOOH, :c. Oh well, his choice.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm really torn up about what's happened to him. 
I hope none of the TBT members were harassing him.
Who does that? 
He makes great videos and shows us all tons of gameplay and people criticize him for doing us all a favor?
I don't get it. I like LinandKo a lot but I'm going to really, really miss Josh's videos.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2013)

But tbh though it was kinda stupid of him to just stop making videos b/cos of whining 12 year old fans. He could have just ignored comments... Or ever better - disabled comments. 

This is going to sound rude, but yolo. But the fact he stopped making videos b/cos of immature viewers makes him almost as immature as them;

although we don't know the full story why he stopped, that seems to be the likely scenario which is kinda stupid IMO


----------



## Kip (Mar 24, 2013)

Is that really the reason he stopped? He will prolly just continue it when things pick up.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2013)

Kip said:


> Is that really the reason he stopped? He will prolly just continue it when things pick up.



From what we know;
- whining fans in comments
- Linandko said he stopped playing AC


But we really don't know why he stopped, we just assumin' it's b/cos of them annoying people in comments.


----------



## Justin (Mar 24, 2013)

I think you guys are forgetting that he may just be tired of the game in general. He's had the game for what? 5 months now? Have none of you gotten tired of the game and needed a break before? If he isn't enjoying the game right now, he's not going to be motivated to make more videos of it. It's not like he doesn't have plenty of other games to cover. (Luigi's Mansion for example)

I used to always notice him playing because I have his Japanese 3DS added on my 3DS but not much lately.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2013)

Justin said:


> I think you guys are forgetting that he may just be tired of the game in general. He's had the game for what? 5 months now? Have none of you gotten tired of the game and needed a break before? If he isn't enjoying the game right now, he's not going to be motivated to make more videos of it. It's not like he doesn't have plenty of other games to cover. (Luigi's Mansion for example)
> 
> I used to always notice him playing because I have his Japanese 3DS added on my 3DS but not much lately.



Let's be honest here, it takes more than 5 months to get tired of AC.

and this might sound snobby or rude or w/e but I'm pretty sure it was you who said something like 'Josh is one of the most passionate AC players out there' or something - if he gets bored after 5 month I'd hate to see how long (or how 'short') it takes for e to get bored (sry tht sounds rude but i luv u <333)

Put 2 and 2 together and I honestly don't think that he got bored, I think it's the fans/subscribers

But the 3DS thing idk


----------



## Justin (Mar 24, 2013)

> Let's be honest here, it takes more than 5 months to get tired of AC.



I don't think this is true at all. I know with City Folk I stopped playing after only a month or so.



> and this might sound snobby or rude or w/e but I'm pretty sure it was you who said something like 'Josh is one of the most passionate AC players out there' or something (sry tht sounds rude but i luv u <333)



I've always liked his videos in the past, that's true. I don't think I ever said that though.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2013)

Justin said:


> I don't think this is true at all. I know with City Folk I stopped playing after only a month or so.
> 
> I've always liked his videos in the past, that's true. I don't think I ever said that though.



_ excluding CF_, ok 

oh, must have been someone else then


----------



## bootie101 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh I didn't play much of city folk either compared to how much I played the GameCube and DS version.. Even with new leaf/jump out I'm playing over 3 hours a day. Where's even when city folk was new I only played an hour average.. I wonder why that is?? It's strange cause they are practically the same game but idk :/


----------



## Kip (Mar 24, 2013)

I played City Folk like a beast. Me and my friend were nearing 2000 hours each XD


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> I'm really torn up about what's happened to him.
> I hope none of the TBT members were harassing him.



Yeah, I'm sure that's what happened >.>


----------



## Torotix (Mar 24, 2013)

He probably still plays the game. In fact, by the measures he went to customising his town, I'd almost say he definitely still plays it. But rude viewers, along with the fact that he does have other games to show, which is the point of his channel - not just playing one game, has probably lead to him just not recording it anymore. Why should he need to record it anymore, he has dozens of videos up there already? 
There might be one video here and there, but I don't really expect any new videos from him about AC. The people that are avid fans of his will just need to find a new blog to watch unfortunately.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I'm in the majority of people who way preferred City Folk to Wild World. I can't even replay Wild World for more than two months.

But yeah, I liked WiiFolderJosh as a whole, but he simply doesn't need to keep playing. He has other games to review, and he already has a lot of Animal Crossing videos to rewatch. He can't play a game that he can't read forever. At some point he has to play something else, and it's not like Animal Crossing has an end.


----------



## ACking (Mar 24, 2013)

Josh quit because he hates us! :'-(
 (JK)


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 24, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Yeah, I'm sure that's what happened >.>



@ Oath Since typed speach cannot convey intonation, I'm going to be kind and assume that comment was not sarcastic. But my honest reaction? I'm sorry. I joined TBT to find supportive, positive people to play a game I love with together. I've found that TBT has about half and half. Half really whiney, sarcastic, complaint ridden children and the other half really supportive positive contributors. I wouldn't be surprised at all if someone from TBT was harassing him.  

@Jake/ACKing Don't worry! Lindsey and Kohei never said Josh quit animal crossing. They said Josh quit making videos. I'm sure you'll look it up.


----------



## Mary (Mar 24, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> @ Oath Since typed speach cannot convey intonation, I'm going to be kind and assume that comment was not sarcastic. But my honest reaction? I'm sorry. I joined TBT to find supportive, positive people to play a game I love with together. I've found that TBT has about half and half. Half really whiney, sarcastic, complaint ridden children and the other half really supportive positive contributors. I wouldn't be surprised at all if someone from TBT was harassing him.


Really? I like most of the TBT members.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree, but I think it's a lesser amount of annoying people here. Maybe 30%.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 24, 2013)

Justin said:


> I don't think this is true at all. I know with City Folk I stopped playing after only a month or so.



I've been playing WW nearly everyday since sometime last fall(ish?).  I started playing again to get my perfect town and I haven't been able to stop. I'm still not tired of it. NL got me addicted again... 

I rented CF forever ago and got bored with it really quickly, though. Maybe I was frustrated with the controls or something.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> @Jake/ACKing Don't worry! Lindsey and Kohei never said Josh quit animal crossing. They said Josh quit making videos. I'm sure you'll look it up.



I'm really not trying to be a smart ass or anything but;

"_I'm not gonna visit Josh's town he's stopped playing, he obviously doesn't wanna be connected to this game anymore_"

Go to 1:05:40;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm0GOfP0f4M


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 25, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I'm really not trying to be a smart ass or anything but;
> 
> "_I'm not gonna visit Josh's town he's stopped playing, he obviously doesn't wanna be connected to this game anymore_"
> 
> ...




Wow, they actually said that word for word? That actually sounds really mean, but they were probably just fed up with everyone asking them to visit his town.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 25, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Wow, they actually said that word for word? That actually sounds really mean, but they were probably just fed up with everyone asking them to visit his town.



I think everyone is looking a little too deep into this.
I don't think Lindsey and Kohei know personally what Josh's intentions are.
I can understand that they didn't want to be involved though.


----------



## Peoki (Mar 25, 2013)

^ Agreed. I assume many people were suggesting for Lindsey and Kohei to visit Josh's town at the time. Lindsey was simply brushing it off and didn't mean to come off rude, at least her tone didn't sound that way . 
Anyway, Josh has mentioned on twitter that the state of his town hasn't made any progress as he's become bored of the game. He said there aren't many things to do that can't be done in the previous titles. I'm hoping this is due to language barriers.


----------



## bootie101 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm finding there's more things to do.. You have the dream mansion/suite, you have the island which is way more then the wii version and wild world had.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 25, 2013)

Peoki said:


> ^ Agreed. I assume many people were suggesting for Lindsey and Kohei to visit Josh's town at the time. Lindsey was simply brushing it off and didn't mean to come off rude, at least her tone didn't sound that way .
> Anyway, Josh has mentioned on twitter that the state of his town hasn't made any progress as he's become bored of the game. He said there aren't many things to do that can't be done in the previous titles. I'm hoping this is due to language barriers.



I think Josh is just coming up with excuses not to make these anymore.  Weird because he stated he would be making more.
Everything he's done recently is a mystery.  Even his attitude still has me taken aback; It just doesn't seem like Mayor Joshy.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I'm really not trying to be a smart ass or anything but;
> 
> "_I'm not gonna visit Josh's town he's stopped playing, he obviously doesn't wanna be connected to this game anymore_"
> 
> ...



Thanks for looking that up for me. I knew you would.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe it's just real life getting in the way for him.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 26, 2013)

Peoki said:


> ^ Agreed. I assume many people were suggesting for Lindsey and Kohei to visit Josh's town at the time. Lindsey was simply brushing it off and didn't mean to come off rude, at least her tone didn't sound that way .
> Anyway, Josh has mentioned on twitter that the state of his town hasn't made any progress as he's become bored of the game. He said there aren't many things to do that can't be done in the previous titles. I'm hoping this is due to language barriers.



Yeah, it wasn't my intention at all. Josh is a really great guy, very nice. All I meant by that was if he, Josh is not playing the game anymore and doesn't seem to want to attract "those type of fans" (I have never heard him say this, many people messaged me saying this was the case...not my words), then I should respect that and not visit his town. If he wants to move away from AC, then I totally respect that. I can completely empathize as well because a large number of AC fans are extremely entitled and demanding, something I have not experienced from other fan bases quite yet. I guess I just don't see how me visiting a person who has stopped doing the series, will help out either of us. It will just end up with a large percent of people who viewed my video going to him and barraging him again, and that wouldn't be good. I wouldn't want to cause other people issues for legit decisions they have made, that would be bad times.

We are also trying to have our channel stand on our own. Which is why we want focus on that 

I am a little surprised by the reaction I got from saying that, but I hope I cleared up at least what my intentions were with it. I just don't want to stir the pot, so to speak.

EDIT: I went back and listened to it. My tone was pretty matter-of-fact, nothing evil or mean sounding about it haha. Those that weren't in the chat wouldn't know but I got bombarded with people asking me to go there, at least 10 times (may have been the same person spamming I can't remember) and that can be a little....distracting to say the least.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 26, 2013)

saratoga said:


> Yeah, it wasn't my intention at all. Josh is a really great guy, very nice. All I meant by that was if he, Josh is not playing the game anymore and doesn't seem to want to attract "those type of fans" (I have never heard him say this, many people messaged me saying this was the case...not my words), then I should respect that and not visit his town. If he wants to move away from AC, then I totally respect that. I can completely empathize as well because a large number of AC fans are extremely entitled and demanding, something I have not experienced from other fan bases quite yet. I guess I just don't see how me visiting a person who has stopped doing the series, will help out either of us. It will just end up with a large percent of people who viewed my video going to him and barraging him again, and that wouldn't be good. I wouldn't want to cause other people issues for legit decisions they have made, that would be bad times.
> 
> We are also trying to have our channel stand on our own. Which is why we want focus on that
> 
> ...



I saw your stream live and heard you say that and I didn't take it that way, but I suppose there are people who no matter what will always assume the worst. I even came away from the video thinking you'd said he'd simply stopped making videos. I think Josh loves AC too much to completely quit, and I hope the negative feedback he's recieved doesn't mess with his "zen-like morning coffee routine".  I hope people understand he just wants to move onto other things related to TheBitBlock (like he's currently doing with Luigi's Mansion). P.S. Lindsey I have really enjoyed your videos. (Does Kohei call you "little angel" in person?) Haha <3


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2013)

saratoga said:


> Yeah, it wasn't my intention at all. Josh is a really great guy, very nice. All I meant by that was if he, Josh is not playing the game anymore and doesn't seem to want to attract "those type of fans" (I have never heard him say this, many people messaged me saying this was the case...not my words), then I should respect that and not visit his town. If he wants to move away from AC, then I totally respect that. I can completely empathize as well because a large number of AC fans are extremely entitled and demanding, something I have not experienced from other fan bases quite yet. I guess I just don't see how me visiting a person who has stopped doing the series, will help out either of us. It will just end up with a large percent of people who viewed my video going to him and barraging him again, and that wouldn't be good. I wouldn't want to cause other people issues for legit decisions they have made, that would be bad times.
> 
> We are also trying to have our channel stand on our own. Which is why we want focus on that
> 
> ...



So considerate haha
Yeah lots of people did want you to go to Josh's town but what you said was the right thing. You did word it incorrectly, but the tone you used was definitely non-intentional to be mean.

Any tbh I really don't think this topic should be open anymore, we've pretty much concluded the fact, that at least, for now, he's stopped playing. And we need to respect that and needn't further discuss it.


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Any tbh I really don't think this topic should be open anymore, we've pretty much concluded the fact, that at least, for now, he's stopped playing. And we need to respect that and needn't further discuss it.



I agree. There really isn't much else to discuss at this point. Lindsey has even posted to clear up her side of things so there is no confusion.

I find it a little ridiculous that a thread about a YouTuber playing the game is longer than many threads discussing the actual game, haha.


----------

